# Saddles



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm going to mate a black saddle to a opal lace saddle, what chance is there to get a black lace saddle.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You have a pretty good chance  Both are dominant.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

OK ,Thanks that's what i was hoping,The guy i got it from said i should have a good chance, I just wanted a second opinion.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

What is lace? Is this what is found in frills...........making the center of the feather whitish and restricting the color to the outside edge of the feather? I am ok with genetics......but not real familiar with lace. Thanks.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

These two birds together.

Hen


















cock


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow, those are so pretty


----------



## FalconLofts.com (Dec 29, 2010)

Your Cock bird looks to be either a spread blue or Tcheck velvet saddle. 
Your hen seems to be a dominant Opal and dilute (Od//+, ●//d) saddle.
You will get both spread (black) winged and dominant opal winged saddles of either sex out of this mating. The Dominant Opal winged babies (laced) will not look like the mother, they will be much more contrasty (the edges of the feathers will have a black trim instead of gray). However, all of your cock bird babies (and only cock birds) will also carry dilute, and in future matings will make hen babies that look like their grandmother.


Vahe´ D'Ala
FALCON LOFTS / HOME OF RARE COLORED RACING HOMERS
WWW.FALCONLOFTS.COM
Tel: 818-517-8669


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't know how you guys keep all these colors straight. The guy i got it from shows saddles from here to California, he called it a black saddle it is all black. I don't know im new to saddles, i do want what i call a black lace, which is what you described.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

two thumbs up on the saddle homer project... how fun !... I hope the old guy will still fill eggs for ya!...


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> two thumbs up on the saddle homer project... how fun !... I hope the old guy will still fill eggs for ya!...



I do to, I think it will be fun to see what i get. I think he said he was 6, I will have to check the band to make sure. He told me he loaned him to someone in michigan for a couple years then got him back when the guy was done with him.


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

What causes the lacing?
Andalusian effect (indigo)?
Pencilled?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Question, My hen is paired with another cock, when i put her in the new loft with the new cock, she can still see her old mate in the other loft, because the aviaries face each other. Will that interfere with her mating with the new guy?


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

It could, depending on the hen. Some hens have a much stronger pair bond than others do, kind of like people. (Same is true of the cocks.)


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Question, My hen is paired with another cock, when i put her in the new loft with the new cock, she can still see her old mate in the other loft, because the aviaries face each other. Will that interfere with her mating with the new guy?


Keep your hen isolated for a week without seeing hr mates before introducing her new mate. If you don't do this then it will be harder to get them to pair up


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I can do that, but i will have to put her original mate in the loft at a later date, will she go back to him? This is new to me before i just let them mate on there own.


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Yes, you opal is actually a black or dark check bird with opal. You will get opal lace and black or dark check birds. I am breeding an opal lace cock similar to yours to a blue bar hen and After 3 rounds I am getting one dark check/ black check and one Opal lace youngster. Hope that aswers your question. For my other pair opal lace an bb hen. I have gotten opal bar and opal white bar. Saddles are very nice birds.


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Henk69 said:


> What causes the lacing?
> Andalusian effect (indigo)?
> Pencilled?


Sorry if I missed something, but what is the answer to my question?


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Most lacing or opal white check is from opal washing out the base color. which gives the effect of lacing. For bars it will be whitishrusty red bars or white bars. In checks it causes the lacing look. THat is how it is for saddles. Other breeds have true lacing but for saddles it is a opal effect only.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I don't know how you guys keep all these colors straight. The guy i got it from shows saddles from here to California, he called it a black saddle it is all black. I don't know im new to saddles, i do want what i call a black lace, which is what you described.


*Hi SHADYBUG, could you give me the name of the guy that has shown saddles here in California.The reason I ask is that I have been the district director for the district 6,which is the district that California,for the last 5 years.In that time I know of only 2 people that have shown saddles at the biggest show here in CALIF. and we both live here there has never been one from back east showing saddles out here until. the NPA GRAND NATIONAL of this year and I know who they are. * GEORGE ..PS. You live in Penn. and that is the heart of saddle breeders in the country,for more information go to this web site www.saddlehomersusa.com


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

vangimage said:


> Most lacing or opal white check is from opal washing out the base color. which gives the effect of lacing. For bars it will be whitishrusty red bars or white bars. In checks it causes the lacing look. THat is how it is for saddles. Other breeds have true lacing but for saddles it is a opal effect only.


Thank you...


----------



## 3m_loft (Sep 24, 2021)

vangimage said:


> Yes, you opal is actually a black or dark check bird with opal. You will get opal lace and black or dark check birds. I am breeding an opal lace cock similar to yours to a blue bar hen and After 3 rounds I am getting one dark check/ black check and one Opal lace youngster. Hope that aswers your question. For my other pair opal lace an bb hen. I have gotten opal bar and opal white bar. Saddles are very nice birds.


Hi,
I have a opal white bar project and would like to now where to star ? I have a dom opal cock.What dit à need else?
Thank


----------



## Xchang (Oct 14, 2021)

This what I got from my opal lace pair with a blue check. Maybe I should try to pair it up with a bb hen next time.


----------

